# Anemia



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

My lil' ol' lady got seen at the vet's office the other day. Her HCT and RBC counts were low (anemia), but her RETIC count is high (hemolytic?????). What are some foods or natural ways of rectifying this type of anemia? Her AMYL (don't know what this is; amylase? amyl nitrate? idk) value is low (342 U/L) , and her cholesterol high. All else was okay. Any thoughts, comments, suggestions are welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Beef liver. Very rich in iron, protein and B12.

Healing thoughts for your girl!


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Also, vitamin C can help aid in iron absorption.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Zakia Days said:


> My lil' ol' lady got seen at the vet's office the other day. Her HCT and RBC counts were low (anemia), but her RETIC count is high (hemolytic?????). What are some foods or natural ways of rectifying this type of anemia? Her AMYL (don't know what this is; amylase? amyl nitrate? idk) value is low (342 U/L) , and her cholesterol high. All else was okay. Any thoughts, comments, suggestions are welcome. Thanks in advance.


Was there anything else wrong? Anemia seldom comes by itself... What did your vet recommend you do? Did she prescribe anything?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Amylase has to do with pancreas and kidney function, low is good, high indicates pancreatic of kidney disease. 

Cholesterol, I'd go with fish oil and omega 3 to start with and make sure her fat intake is lowered to 10% max. This includes treats and table scraps who are the most likely culperate when it comes to high cholesterol in dogs. Does she have the half moons in her eyes as well? My old dog had that as well, cholesterol deposits in her eyes.


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Cholesterol is often mildly high when taken on animals because we don't often take it as a fasted sample. If it is just mildly high, unlikely to be an issue. The question becomes where is the blood going? Could be anywhere in the GI tract...urinary... hemolytic which could be parasitic or autoimmune. You have uncovered a symptom..but not the underlying cause...going to require further investigation.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Was there anything else wrong? Anemia seldom comes by itself... What did your vet recommend you do? Did she prescribe anything?


Agreed. Unless caused by parasites, anemia is generally a small sign of a big issue.


----------

